# Halarious Sunbathing



## stainthedane (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh Cygnus... you spoiled thing...


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 28, 2010)

haha thats awsome ive seen a few tegus do that its funny i think we all look like him after a long day of work he speaks for us all


----------



## stainthedane (Jan 28, 2010)

Adam87 said:


> haha thats awsome ive seen a few tegus do that its funny i think we all look like him after a long day of work he speaks for us all



Hahaha, I agree! 
I wanted to sneak a shot glass or beer bottle by his side but because of the way my lid is set up I know it would have disturbed him. Maybe I can get him next time... :mrgreen: :bud


----------



## Pikey (Jan 29, 2010)

just to let you know "red lights" can make your tehu go blind

but awsome pics


----------



## stainthedane (Jan 29, 2010)

Pikey said:


> just to let you know "red lights" can make your tehu go blind
> 
> but awsome pics



Don't they keep saying that for all the lights? Seems like everytime I look up different lights there's a comment about their eyesight. 

Is it because the red lights are on all the time? as apposed to timing "white ones" ??


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow lol he looks like he had a long day!


----------



## themedic (Jan 29, 2010)

haha he looks extra throwed!


----------



## wyattroa (Jan 29, 2010)

I was under the impression that it is a bad sign if they lay on their backs like that. I read on the on the forum here it makes it difficult for them to breath.. I may be wrong though..


----------



## Pikey (Jan 29, 2010)

the Red lights & Black lights emit in a spectrum that can hurt their eyes (as will 12 hours of red or black light with a human)

white light is fine it's multi-spectrum (so it's balanced) but the red & black are bad 
(although MVB give me such a head ache just from a few mins in the same room)


----------



## Cali 202 (Jan 30, 2010)

haha thats hilarious, I would love to see my tegu do that


----------

